# taxation



## gary mullins (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone have an idea if the Philippines taxes retirement income of USA expats residing in the county. Don't want to work, just persue my interest...not drinking or bar hopping.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

gary mullins said:


> Anyone have an idea if the Philippines taxes retirement income of USA expats residing in the county. Don't want to work, just persue my interest...not drinking or bar hopping.


Hi Gary,

There are no taxes charged to expats in the Philippines. Visa type charges to stay here but that is like any country I would guess. I've lived here for 11 years now and I would not want to live anywhere else.
It's a 3rd world country with a few drawbacks but not many and for sure not enough to make me leave. There are plenty of good posts here on the Philippines. So look no further. This is the right place...


----------



## gary mullins (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the response....I went thru Clark during Vietnam for the jungle survival course and instruction on all the viet cong traps and hazards...I really enjoyed my time there...I have been looking at quite a few places to hang my hat for my final days....Spain taxation is a real pain in the butt....cost of living is very high....just want to relax in my senior years....have a miloitary pension and social security....from the web sites I see that my income would allow me a very comfortable living in the Philippines....I want a safe place to live and hire locals for my homework,...maids, gardner..etc...so that I may have more free time to persue my interest. I am not a drinker or big bar hopper..... Is there a VFW post or a place where expats hang out.....I do love mingling with the local people. I have been in many countries and love the locals...however there are times when one wants a little bit of home in the foreign country....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

gary mullins said:


> Thanks for the response....I went thru Clark during Vietnam for the jungle survival course and instruction on all the viet cong traps and hazards...I really enjoyed my time there...I have been looking at quite a few places to hang my hat for my final days....Spain taxation is a real pain in the butt....cost of living is very high....just want to relax in my senior years....have a miloitary pension and social security....from the web sites I see that my income would allow me a very comfortable living in the Philippines....I want a safe place to live and hire locals for my homework,...maids, gardner..etc...so that I may have more free time to persue my interest. I am not a drinker or big bar hopper..... Is there a VFW post or a place where expats hang out.....I do love mingling with the local people. I have been in many countries and love the locals...however there are times when one wants a little bit of home in the foreign country....


The best place to live here that I know of for all that you are looking for is over the hill on the old US Navy base at Subic Bay. Clark is good but not near the housing on base and infrastructure that is at Subic. Yes, try the Angeles City VFW. Great place for food and chatting with other US expats. Draw back though is that it is just off of Fields Ave and the red light area. Fields is still there but has grown with huge hotels and clubs. Kinda like Vegas and not many of the small mom and pop bars that you saw during your time here. However, it is the largest VFW post outside of the US.
My family and I live fairly close to Clark and enjoy our area. You'd be surprised at Clark now. Golf courses, large hotels like the Holiday Inn etc, restaurants, and even a large SM shopping mall right inside the old main gate.


----------



## gary mullins (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the information.....I have a trip planned to Vietnam and Thailand (have a Thai friend from 40 yrs ago and a vietnamese friend/business associate ). I think I will add the Philippines to the trip and check out the area...will keep you informed and maybe we can hook up for coffee. I am single, 68, retired, love women, tennis,golf all sports....try to stay active.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

gary mullins said:


> Thanks for the information.....I have a trip planned to Vietnam and Thailand (have a Thai friend from 40 yrs ago and a vietnamese friend/business associate ). I think I will add the Philippines to the trip and check out the area...will keep you informed and maybe we can hook up for coffee. I am single, 68, retired, love women, tennis,golf all sports....try to stay active.


Sounds good and I think you'll like it here. Good low cost of living and plenty to do. Vietnam is another good place to retire and many of us ex service guys are living there now. Major drawbacks to Vietnam is that it is still not a free country and thus there are many limitations such as free speech and freedom on the internet. Also, your military pension and Social security can not be direct deposited to banks there. 
Here in the Philippines the freedoms are here as is the availability of direct deposits to a few US authorized banks. Visit the US Embassy site in Manila for other information.
Will be looking forward to more of your posts.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

gary mullins said:


> Thanks for the information.....I have a trip planned to Vietnam and Thailand (have a Thai friend from 40 yrs ago and a vietnamese friend/business associate ). I think I will add the Philippines to the trip and check out the area...will keep you informed and maybe we can hook up for coffee. I am single, 68, retired, love women, tennis,golf all sports....try to stay active.


Gary one other thing that PI has that other countries don't is a VA OFFICE. Its in Manila and is a challenge during peak traffic hours. Also an outpatient clinic. Been there several times myself. Good folks. No need to worry about medications they mail them to you. No big waiting list appointment within a week. So as a retired 100% disabled vet I think you are making a good decision. But I am bias.


----------



## gary mullins (Mar 13, 2009)

CACTON96,
That is teriffic news...I have all my medical trreatments etc. at the VA. Was wondering how to get the refills of my medications. So far I have been very satisfied with the medical treatment that I have received from the VA. I have heard many stories over the years about how bad it is at the VA. I guess so far I haven't experienced anything but positive actions. Some times a little bit slower than I would like but nothing really to complain abouit. It will make the decision a little easier as where to retire in the Asian theater. I have researched all the countries I think I would like to retire to...and the medical cost for those over 65 is triple what those under 65 are....however...still cheaper than the US. I just want to relax my last few years that I have....shuck responsibility and just enjoy life....with the few extra buck I will have to spend....Thanks for the update....maybe I will see you on my visit...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I was just visited by SAH REP from DC he had just been to Vietnam and Thailand. He mentioned specifically the difficulty the disabled folks had getting drugs and other assistant. Seems Manila doesn't support the Asian Theater only PI. Don't want to scare you but wanted you to have the info to make a solid decision.


----------

